# Creatine Monohydrate and Jack3d at 17 years old?



## david123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, ok I've been doing some research on creatine for a couple of months now and I still am not to sure what to think about it. I'm pretty much at a standstill on whether I should take it or not. The reason is because everything I've read on the internet is 50% people saying that it won't affect you so long as your drinking enough water and it really has no side effects and then 50% people saying don't do it yet wait till about 19 or 20 so your body can fully develop. I'm 17 years old and in about two months I'm going to turn 18, I've been working out for about 3 -4 years now but the past 1 and a half is when I've really stepped it up and so I'm just trying to figure out whether I should take this to further help me in lifting. And another product I've had a question about is Jack3d, one of my close friends started taking it any he said he's only been using it about a couple of days now and all his lifts have shot through the roof, I'm just wondering about like any side effects and if it's a pro hormone or just like another type of powder. Any feed back would be great! Thank you!


----------



## MDR (Sep 20, 2010)

david123 said:


> Hey everyone, ok I've been doing some research on creatine for a couple of months now and I still am not to sure what to think about it. I'm pretty much at a standstill on whether I should take it or not. The reason is because everything I've read on the internet is 50% people saying that it won't affect you so long as your drinking enough water and it really has no side effects and then 50% people saying don't do it yet wait till about 19 or 20 so your body can fully develop. I'm 17 years old and in about two months I'm going to turn 18, I've been working out for about 3 -4 years now but the past 1 and a half is when I've really stepped it up and so I'm just trying to figure out whether I should take this to further help me in lifting. And another product I've had a question about is Jack3d, one of my close friends started taking it any he said he's only been using it about a couple of days now and all his lifts have shot through the roof, I'm just wondering about like any side effects and if it's a pro hormone or just like another type of powder. Any feed back would be great! Thank you!



My personal opinion is you'd be better off focusing on diet and exercise for a bit longer before you start looking at supplements.


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 20, 2010)

jack3d is not a prohormone, but it does have a lot of stims in it.  unless you don't have enough energy to bust out a great workout, don't worry about pre workouts...can't imagine being 17 and not having enough energy to kill it in the gym.

Creatine: absolutely, there's nothing more tried and true...and with ton's of research backing it.  stick with creatine mono though.​


----------



## Built (Sep 20, 2010)

^ creatine monohydrate. Take a heaping teaspoon a day, toss it into a protein shake or a glass of chocolate milk and you're good to go.


----------



## david123 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah alright thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 22, 2010)

Built said:


> ^ creatine monohydrate. Take a heaping teaspoon a day, toss it into a protein shake or a glass of chocolate milk and you're good to go.



I agree with this. 

Save your money and dont buy any preworkout with lots of stims. It could stunt your growth.


----------



## Marat (Sep 22, 2010)

cavtrooper96, I agree with the message of your post but I can't seem to find any evidence that indicates even a correlation between growth in teenagers or adults and caffeine intake. Can you please share what you have on that matter?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 22, 2010)

Marat said:


> cavtrooper96, I agree with the message of your post but I can't seem to find any evidence that indicates even a correlation between growth in teenagers or adults and caffeine intake. Can you please share what you have on that matter?



All my research and data is on my old computer that crashed so I dont have a specific link. It was an article about how all the new energy drinks loaded with caffeine and stims along with Starbucks is stunting the growth of this generation. I wish I could remember where that was? It wont stunt everyones growth. Some are more prone than others.


----------



## Marat (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds good. Most research on caffeine and young people typically is focused on dependency risk as well as restlessness/sleeplessness. In regard to the matter we are discussing, the sleeplessness caused by 'high' intake of caffeine around bed time can potentially result in suboptimal body growth as a result of lack of sleep. Using the data from the studies that I've come across, it's the lack of sleep that causes the stunted growth and not a direct function of one's caffeine intake. 

I'd be very excited to see the studies in the article that you mentioned that connect caffeine intake to stunted growth. If you come across it again, can you please post a link or the title of the article in this thread?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 22, 2010)

Will do Marat


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2010)

Gotta love urban myths. Caffeine doesn't stunt growth, and that has been proven time and time again. I have, however, read arguments stating quite the opposite; that caffeine assists to stimulate growth. 

To the OP: at your age, you have amazing hormone levels that the rest of us would love to have. You dont NEED anything but a lot of food. But, you'd find no harm in having your way with some creatine mohohydrate. 

I'd stay away from the stimulants, but not because you'll end up short. Rather, because of the myriad of other possible problems associated with excessive stimulants, especially anxiety, dizziness, etc.


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2010)

Du said:


> Gotta love urban myths. Caffeine doesn't stunt growth, and that has been proven time and time again. I have, however, read arguments stating quite the opposite; that caffeine assists to stimulate growth.



Found it...

Caffeine stimulates growth hormone secretion by cu... [J Endocrinol Invest. 1984] - PubMed result



> It is concluded that caffeine, like other xanthine phosphodiesterase  inhibitors stimulates growth hormone secretion by a direct effect on  pituitary cells.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 23, 2010)

Been pounding creatine with my whey shakes lately, but today I woke up with severe night sweats and diarehia. My girl woke up in the middle of the night and wiped me down with a cold washcloth. What gives? Any ideas? Are the sweats related to too much creatine in my system?


----------



## Marat (Sep 23, 2010)

midwest216 said:


> Are the sweats related to too much creatine in my system?



Frankly, no. If the issues persist, head to the doctor. He'll probably give you antibiotics.


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the main point I try to make to young kids I work with is that the most important thing to focus on at this point in their development is eating a quality diet and training well.  Creatine has no inherent problems for people of any age that I know about.  But so many teenage boys I've coached and worked with seem entirely too focused on finding some secret boost to improve their performance, when the fact is they already possess that secret-an incredible metabolism and endless energy.  When I overhear the kids I work with endlessly talking about supplements, I always remind them that they would be better off spending the time focused on their training programs and their diet.  If you like, take creatine, but train hard and eat, and you will get results.


----------



## Du (Sep 23, 2010)

MDR said:


> I think the main point I try to make to young kids I work with is that the most important thing to focus on at this point in their development is eating a quality diet and training well.  Creatine has no inherent problems for people of any age that I know about.  But so many teenage boys I've coached and worked with seem entirely too focused on finding some secret boost to improve their performance, when the fact is they already possess that secret-an incredible metabolism and endless energy.  When I overhear the kids I work with endlessly talking about supplements, I always remind them that they would be better off spending the time focused on their training programs and their diet.  If you like, take creatine, but train hard and eat, and you will get results.




Well said.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Built said:


> ^ creatine monohydrate. Take a heaping teaspoon a day, toss it into a protein shake or a glass of chocolate milk and you're good to go.



What about snorting it?


----------



## @(almost)ANYcost (Oct 1, 2010)

david123 said:


> Hey everyone, ok I've been doing some research on creatine for a couple of months now and I still am not to sure what to think about it.



Absolutely you should be taking it... if your nutrition and training are both on point, there is not a single justifiable reason that anyone can propose and defend as to why you should not take anabolic advantage of a safe and long established well researched supplement such as CMH. Jacked however, is an under-dosed laughable nightmare infused with cocaine-like stimulants so the end user assumes its making him grow and improve by quantum leaps and bounds. Go with a basic bulk form creatine, save your money, and stop paying for the magazine ad budget of Jacob and company.

It is comedy at its height how BPI, USP etc are all playing the 'first to offer ultra concentrate,' games, spending hundreds of thousands with their tongue in cheek full page redundant spreads in AMI and Advanced Research Press trying to out-ultra-concentrate the other guys. So you're making your claim to fame the fact that you subtracted human specific efficacious dosing and opted for a micro scoop with a couple grams of CMH and a stimulant of choice and feed THAT to the consumer? Shameful and hilarious.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2010)

vortrit said:


> What about snorting it?


 Inter-anally for me cuts out the middle man my gut and liver


----------



## hogsy (Nov 16, 2010)

david123 said:


> Hey everyone, ok I've been doing some research on creatine for a couple of months now and I still am not to sure what to think about it. I'm pretty much at a standstill on whether I should take it or not. The reason is because everything I've read on the internet is 50% people saying that it won't affect you so long as your drinking enough water and it really has no side effects and then 50% people saying don't do it yet wait till about 19 or 20 so your body can fully develop. I'm 17 years old and in about two months I'm going to turn 18, I've been working out for about 3 -4 years now but the past 1 and a half is when I've really stepped it up and so I'm just trying to figure out whether I should take this to further help me in lifting. And another product I've had a question about is Jack3d, one of my close friends started taking it any he said he's only been using it about a couple of days now and all his lifts have shot through the roof, I'm just wondering about like any side effects and if it's a pro hormone or just like another type of powder. Any feed back would be great! Thank you!


I have just finished my first tub of jack-3d  and due to its speed like symptoms it gives you that extra motivation to stay in the gym a little longer for more sets ( it doesn't give you superhuman strengths) so in affect you make those extra gains a little quicker. Its something i would have only every now then as it messes with your body. Like everyone has said though at your age your energy levels should be high enough to where you shouldn't need it.


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with the guys above. Creatine Mono = G2G. Jacked = Garbage.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 22, 2010)

david123 said:


> Hey everyone, ok I've been doing some research on creatine for a couple of months now and I still am not to sure what to think about it. I'm pretty much at a standstill on whether I should take it or not. The reason is because everything I've read on the internet is 50% people saying that it won't affect you so long as your drinking enough water and it really has no side effects and then 50% people saying don't do it yet wait till about 19 or 20 so your body can fully develop. I'm 17 years old and in about two months I'm going to turn 18, I've been working out for about 3 -4 years now but the past 1 and a half is when I've really stepped it up and so I'm just trying to figure out whether I should take this to further help me in lifting. And another product I've had a question about is Jack3d, one of my close friends started taking it any he said he's only been using it about a couple of days now and all his lifts have shot through the roof, I'm just wondering about like any side effects and if it's a pro hormone or just like another type of powder. Any feed back would be great! Thank you!


 

Jack3d contains a couple forms of creatine in of itself and nothing in Jack3d will elicit any kind of non-homeostatic response from the endocrine system.  Jack3d contains 1,3 Dimethylamyline for "focus" energy, creatines for strength, beta alanine for muscle endurance and arginine AKG for a pump.  Nothing in Jack3d is hormonal.

In regards to creatine.  Creatine is a phosphate. All it does is sit in your blood stream waiting to be used or not be used, it doesn't directly elicit any responses from the endocrine system, but more so acts as a middle man. Our muscles use adenosintriphosphates (ATP) or 1 adenine + 3 phosphates, for forceful contractions. When the muscle consumes ATP, a phosphate breaks off from the ATP and releases it's energy potential, where ATP then becomes ADP or adenosindiphosphate.

The effect of having a high Creatine phosphate concentration in the blood is that once the ATP is broken down to ADP, rather then waiting on the body's Krebb Cycle and Electron Transport Chain to produce more ATP, the Creatine phosphate offers it's phosphate chain to the ADP, thereby, automatically creating another ATP.

I don't have any issues with someone your age taking creatine, being that it does not elicit a response from the endocrine system, your age from now and 19 won't have any effect on how you respond to creatine, as described above.  My only reluctance to you taking creatine is if you're a beginning lifter.  I think the first year or so should be reserved to establishing your lifting and dieting disciplines and knowledge.


----------

